# caro, cara / carissimo, carissima / tesoro



## Rani_Author

In Italian, we know about a word "caro/-a" to call any persons we care about. The word "carissimo/-a" is to call any persons we care more. The word "tesoro" is to call any persons we care the most.

In English, they are like "dear", "dearest", and "sweetheart". Although, we couldn't use them in all of situations. I meant, they aren't in the same contexts with in Italian.

In Indonesian, they are translated to "sayang", "tersayang", and "jantung hati". Although, the meanings became so strange if we apply them in all of situations. Those calls in Indonesian are just so familiar to use for lovebirds, parents to the sons/daughters (they aren't used in the whole of time, just in special occasions), or something like that. Sometimes, we could use it for close friends if we could understand each other. If no, a lot of misunderstandings would happen.

How about in your language?


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*:

Rather formal, as in the introduction of letters:
_estimat _"loved" (< Latin _aestimo _"to value, appraise")
_benvolgut _"well-wanted"

Informal, between couples or from parents to their children:
_rei "king", reina "queen"
amor _"love"
_amor meu _"my love"
_vida _"life"
_vida meva _"my life"
_tresor _"treasure"
_cel _"sky"
_bitxo _"bug"

However I think the most common is _carinyo, _from Spanish _cariño, _or its abbreviation _cari_. Other widespread terms in Spanish include _cuqui _or _churri _(the latter rather vulgar) and some of the above, like _amor, vida mía, tesoro _or _cielo._


----------



## Nino83

In Italian you can use also "gioia" (joy) instead of "tesoro". It is more used by engaged couples.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek *«αγάπη»* [a'ɣapi] (fem.) --> _love_, or *«αγάπη μου»* [a'ɣapi mu] --> _my love_, is usually the affectionate name of our better half.
We use other names to call our children, e.g. diminutives:
*«Aγαπούλα μου»* [aɣa'pula mu] --> _my little-love_, *«παιδάκι μου»* [pe'ðaci mu] --> _my little-child_, or other affectionate names:
*«Zωή μου»* [zo'i mu] --> _my life_, *«ψυχή μου»* [p͡si'çi mu] --> _my soul_ & *«ψυχούλα μου»* [p͡si'xula mu] --> _my little-soul_, *«καρδιά μου»* [kar'ðʝ͡a mu] --> _my heart_ & *«καρδούλα μου»* [kar'ðula mu] --> _my little-heart_ etc.
Mothers and grandmothers also use a lot of *«λατρεία μου»* [la'tri.a mu] --> _my worship_, *«χαρά μου»* [xa'ɾa mu] --> _my joy,_ *«θησαυρέ μου»* [θisavˈɾe mu] --> _my treasure _as affectionate names when referring to their children or grandchildren.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog has "Kalinga'" for caring or taking care of,  mahal and sinta for beloved one.But some use Mahal ka sa Akin- you are significant to me.


----------



## Rani_Author

First, I love to say "Thank you so much" for all of answers in this thread, including to @apmoy70 & @mataripis.

I comment this thread again to make this thread move up to the toppest part of the list. Because, I'm still confused until now how to call people in each country with the proper way. And as an Indonesian, I myself always think that it's really important matter. The most important thing when we start to learn any languages. I also don't like if people don't speak politely with me. Other reasons, I have a lot of passions to call people whom I love so much with the lovely call to make it sounds romantic in my ears.  Moreover, I love to say to all of people, "Here it's my close friend" without we should say anything. Just with the way of we call them. And this my curiosity really really can't make me sleep well since I joined in this forum.

I want to start with the majority of Romance languages' speakers whom I'm interested in the most. 

I start with Italians--whom I love the most.  In a real life, in non-formal situation, Italians call me "cara Rani", although they just met me in the first time. When I interacted with Italians in any social medias, like Facebook, it was also the same. But, no one in this forum calls me like that until now.  Moreover with "carissima Rani" or something like "stellina mia".  Am I wrong to call Italians with "caro+their names(although just unreal names)" in this forum, @Nino83?  If yes, why?  I also prefer to call you "carissimo Nino", considering our interactions in this forum. 

Second, Spaniards, hispanics, and Catalans. I think, you also could represent Spaniards to answer this question if you don't mind, @Diamant7 until any Spaniards read this thread. I'm also so confused. How is the proper way to mention you in this forum: "El benvolgut Diamant"?  I want to make it so lovely to hear, not too formal, but not make you offended.  I usually call Spaniards and hispanics with "querido+their names". I don't know whether it would be proper or not to use in this forum.  The Catalans whom I know in the real life don't mind at all to speak Spanish with me.

But, yesterday, a Portugal's Portuguese native speaker admonished me to not use "querido" to any Portuguese speakers whom I don't really know and love. His admonishment is so strange based on my opinion. Because, he wrote: "Um abraço". I thought, it was friendly enough to say "querido+his name". 

I would love if you also want to participate in this thread: @fedege96, @LoQuelcomiste, @Joca & @Casquilho. 

Grazie di cuore/  Gràcies de cor... In Portuguese, "sinceros agradecimentos"?  I didn't see any "heart" translation there.  Could I say "obrigada de coração? 

Feel free to write to me in Italian, Catalan, or Portuguese!  Although, I'm not sure my Catalan and Portuguese are ready enough to use to speak too much.


P.S.: As an Indonesian, I always consider every people give me any good informations to help my importances and works are real friends. I don't care whether we have ever met face to face or not. Moreover, if they compliment my foreign languages and literatures' taste.  Triple real friends for me.  I don't consider people around me real friends, although I could see them easily, if they never help me. I think, the majority of Indonesians would agree with me. 

P.P.S: Indians always love call each other with ".... jii" and Pakistanis with ".... saahib" in this forum, including to any foreigners learn their languages. I think, I don't see the same matter with the other speakers.


----------



## Nino83

Rani_Author said:


> Am I wrong to call Italians with "caro+their names(although just unreal names)" in this forum, @Nino83?  If yes, why?  I also prefer to call you "carissimo Nino", considering our interactions in this forum.


Ciao, carissima! 
You can use "caro/a" "carissimo/a" also in formal situations (like an e-mail to your professor, for example). It is also informal, for your friends, boyfriend, girlfriend and so on. 
"Tesoro", is in the middle. It can be used by friends of opposite sex, but it is more intimate than "caro/a". 
"Gioia", "amore" "tesoro" are used by mothers to their sons, daughters, and by lovers.
You can address anyone with "caro, carissimo", carissima Rani! 

Maybe in this forum these words are not so used because we don't know if the other member feels so familiar, close to us. This forum is in the middle, between the social network friendly style of speech and a more formal style. Many times I don't know which register I've to use, so in the doubt, I try to be a bit more formal.


----------



## Rani_Author

Nino83 said:


> Ciao, carissima!
> You can address anyone with "caro, carissimo", carissima Rani!



Ah, finally!  You make me so shy with my strange request.  I think, Italians are the most romantic people in the world.  I just love the way of you all say my name like that.  Indonesian has no the same term. Because, basically, Indonesians are so highly over-estimated (except me  ). They would think wrongly if we mention them like that. So, "caro, carissimo, etc" is the basic fundamental Italian culture to teach to Indonesians. I meant, to not be over-estimated too much if only any Italians say with the "over-romantic" ways in Indonesians' ears. 



Nino83 said:


> You can use "caro/a" "carissimo/a" also in formal situations (like an e-mail to your professor, for example).



So, Signore/ Signora/ Signorina is seldom used recently? My female lecturer asked me to call her "Signora" and her Italian husband with "Bapak" (Indonesian term of Signore). She would mind if I use another calls.

Although, when she spoke Italian with me, she used the term "tu", but when she spoke Indonesian, she used the term "Anda" (Lei). It isn't polite at all in Indonesia if any lecturers call their university students with "tu" (kamu). It's polite to use "Saudara" to any men and "Saudari" to any women saudara and saudari are calls for teenagers or young adults in rather formal situations, like in the wedding party, death celebration party, etc. Even, not to the students in the school. It's polite to call them "anak-anak" (kids).



Nino83 said:


> "Tesoro", is in the middle. It can be used by friends of opposite sex, but it is more intimate than "caro/a".



Yes. I agree 100 %. I use it to mention my closest of the closest Italian male friends. That's I meant with romantic. Over romantic. 

I meant, it's like that: usual friend: caro, cara  close friend: carissimo, carissima+name  closer friend: carissimo, carissima without name.   closest of closest opposite gender friends: tesoro. Right? Ah, really, really so romantic! 



Nino83 said:


> "Gioia", "amore" "tesoro" are used by mothers to their sons, daughters, and by lovers.



My Italian female friend always call her male closest friend with "amore". Although, they don't love each other as a lover. 

Some Italian men also call me with "stella/ stellina mia", "mia stella del firmamento", and "dolce Rani". I guess, that "stella/ stellina mia" and "mia stella del firmamento" are used by male very close friends to female friends. They are in the same level with "tesoro". Right?



Nino83 said:


> Maybe in this forum these words are not so used because we don't know if the other member feels so familiar, close to us. This forum is in the middle, between the social network friendly style of speech and a more formal style. Many times I don't know which register I've to use, so in the doubt, I try to be a bit more formal.



Understood. That's why Indians mention each other with "name + jii" in this forum, not with "yaar" which is really informal and not too polite.

My hesitation was started since there was no Italians in this forum called me with "cara Rani". Although, I called them with "caro". Double hesitation when I know that they are southern Italians. Every one knows that southern Italians are triple humble and friendly.  So, I started to think that I was wrong to place that call here.

At least, maybe we could use the formal way. Maybe like "Signorina Rani"? Ahaha....

Com'on, just be honest! Here, almost of all of users prefer to use British/ American culture with rejecting any additions in any user names. And we all should agree that British and American culture have never differentiated between polite and impolite terms. It's rather cruel if we use this culture to speak the other languages.


----------



## Penyafort

_Benvolgut / Benvolguda _is mostly used in formal letters coming from institutions or companies. _Benvolguda Senyora (Surname)._



Rani_Author said:


> So, Signore/ Signora/ Signorina is seldom used recently?



I'm not sure about Italian _Signorina_, but in several European languages, the administrative use of equivalents such as _Senyoreta _in Catalan_, Señorita _in Spanish or_ Fräulein _in German was criticized -since no such distinction was applied to men- and has disappeared for the most part. I remember reading that the same happened to _Mademoiselle _in France a few years ago.


----------



## Rani_Author

Penyafort said:


> _Benvolgut / Benvolguda _is mostly used in formal letters coming from institutions or companies. _Benvolguda Senyora (Surname)_.



So, do you have any idea, what is the equivalent of "caro/ cara" in Italian, "querido/ querida"--at least in Latin American Spanish, "cher/ chérie" in French, to the Catalan terms?



Penyafort said:


> I'm not sure about Italian _Signorina_, but in several European languages, the administrative use of equivalents such as _Senyoreta _in Catalan_, Señorita _in Spanish or_ Fräulein _in German was criticized -since no such distinction was applied to men- and has disappeared for the most part. I remember reading that the same happened to _Mademoiselle _in France a few years ago.



A German has ever talked to me about the Fräulein. He edited my work to not use this term, except my story is in the background of Middle-Ages. But, I've never heard about the rest. No one reminded me before.  And there's no revision in all of dictionaries I read. 

The term of "Nona" in Indonesia as the translation of those terms is used so frequently in the daily life. It's polite to call any young girl or woman like me. The use of my name--just my name--without any addition, like the English speakers do and the majority of the users in this forum do, isn't polite at all in Indonesia. No one could call me without any additions of term in the name, except my older family, very closest classmates, and very closest friends in the same ages. The rest, no.

That's why, sometimes I try to call another persons here with the polite terms, like "name+san" to Japaneses, "name+ssi" to Koreans, etc. But, the majority of them neglected it and never tried to do the same. Even, if they are learning Indonesian. 

Indonesians don't mind about no such distinction is applied to men. Why? No fundamental changes for men in marital status. Not like women. Any women should be called with the husbands' names after marriages. Every one would know if any women have gotten married, while not the same with men. And the use of "Nyonya" as the translation of Signora/ Señora/ Senyora/ etc, to any unmarried women is really really a kind of insult.

In East Timor, the term of "Noi" or "Nonoi" as the translations of Signorina/ Señorita/ Senyoreta is used more widely. Every person would call any unmarried women like me "Noi" or "Nonoi" for the subsitution of "carissima/ querida/ chérie".

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ger4

Rani_Author said:


> A German has ever talked to me about the Fräulein. He edited my work to not use this term, except my story is in the background of Middle-Ages. But, I've never heard about the rest. No one reminded me before.  And there's no revision in all of dictionaries I read.


I think the term _Fräulein_ was never actually used as a term of endearment, just as a form of address (perhaps that's why he thought it shouldn't be used). Quoting Wikipedia... 





> Fräulein is the diminutive form of _Frau_, which was previously reserved only for married women. _Frau _is in origin the equivalent of "Mylady" or "Madam", a form of address of a noblewoman. But by an ongoing process of devaluation of honorifics, it came to be used as the unmarked term for "woman" by about 1800. Therefore, _Fräulein_ came to be interpreted as expressing a "diminutive of woman", as it were implying that a Fräulein is not-quite-a-woman. By the 1960s, this came to be seen as patronising by proponents of feminism, and during the 1970s and 1980s, the term _Fräulein_ became nearly taboo in urban and official settings, while it remained an unmarked standard in many rural areas. This process was somewhat problematic, at least during the 1970s to 1980s, since many unmarried women of the older generation insisted on _Fräulein_ as a term of distinction, respecting their status, and took the address of _Frau_ as offensive or suggestive of extra-marital sexual experience.
> 
> Since the 1970s, _Fräulein_ has come to be used less often, and was banned from official use in West Germany in 1972 by the Minister of the Interior.[2] Nowadays, style guides and dictionaries recommend that all women be addressed as _Frau_ regardless of marital status, particularly in formal situations.[3][4] A newsletter published on the website of the German dictionary Duden in 2002, for instance, noted that women should only be addressed as _Fräulein_ when they specifically request this form of address.[5]
> 
> Despite its less common everyday use nowadays, _Fräulein_ has seen a revival in recent years as a vogue term, especially in popular culture. [6][7] The term has also seen a rise in use by antiquarians, traditionalists and reactionaries.


Surprised about the last paragraph; I'd have to ask some antiquarians, traditionalists and reactionaries  

Another diminutive of _Frau_ ('woman') is _Frauchen_. Strangely enough, this means 'female owner of a pet', 'mistress of a pet' (as far as I know, there is a parallel in English: 'wifey'); anyway, nothing very endearing. It looks like we can't compete with Romance languages... The only parallel I can think of is the frequent use of diminutives in some western and southern parts of Germany and Switzerland. Then again, using diminutives often comes across as condescending or patronizing (I think this is very different in Slavic languages, for instance). Other than that, I guess there are some subtle ways to express endearment, like repeating someone's name more often than you would usually do.

EDIT I forgot _Schatz, _'treasure'. (That's so down-to-earth that even Germans use it...)


----------



## Rani_Author

Holger2014 said:


> I think the term _Fräulein_ was never actually used as a term of endearment, just as a form of address (perhaps that's why he thought it shouldn't be used).



Actually, the point of my sentences in the post number #10 isn't about the term of endearment. Even, the term of "Nona" (Fräulein) in Indonesian, also doesn't use for the term of endearment. But, for the politeness. It's not polite to call any unmarried women in Indonesia with "Nyonya" (Frau). It's a kind of insult. It could mean two meanings.
1. You want to say to them. "Hey, Old Woman!"
2. You want to say to them. "Really? You haven't gotten married yet? How unlucky you are!"

And to respect any Indonesian unmarried women about their choices to not get married soon is an obligation. If no, they would be very upset with you. No exceptions, including me. 

The use of name--just name--without any addition, basically also isn't polite in Indonesia. That's why, as I explained above, it's just allowed for mentioning our younger families, very closest classmates, and very closest friends in the same ages. Besides them, it isn't polite.



Holger2014 said:


> Surprised about the last paragraph; I'd have to ask some antiquarians, traditionalists and reactionaries



Unfortunately, I'm not a German. If no, I could be the part of them.



Holger2014 said:


> It looks like we can't compete with Romance languages...



That's why they are called as "Romance" languages. They are really very romantic in my ears.

But, don't worry, be happy! Germanic languages' grammars make Austronesian speakers get headache and dizzy a lot of times. And it's really really cool.  It's good to learn Germanic languages for every person loves so much the challenge. It's really hard challenge. Even, in something rather free like poems. For me? It depends on with whom I'm trying to practice my language. Hard criticisms in any languages usually makes me leave that language. I'm not a kind of person loves to get a lot of criticisms.

You know? To respect someone's language and literature is the part of culture. That's why I always choose to deepen languages which the majority of speakers have never insulted my languages. I don't care whether those languages are so important or not in the world, as long as they are a kind of official languages. Because, my importance is my comfortable. I enjoy knowing deeply the characters of speakers in any countries that respect me so much. 



Holger2014 said:


> Other than that, I guess there are some subtle ways to express endearment, like repeating someone's name more often than you would usually do.



To repeat someone's name so frequently in Indonesia, it means the speaker is very upset.

Example, you are very upset with me. "Hei, Rani! Did you do this mistake, Rani? To break the mugs, Rani? Oh, God! Rani! You are really really useless, Rani. I don't like you too much, Rani!"  Moreover, if you say my complete name in non-formal situation. Moreover with addition of family's or father's name which basically is not used in any Indonesians' names.

My aunt has ever proceeded my cousin's friend in the realm of law, because he repeated my cousin's name too much.



Holger2014 said:


> EDIT I forgot _Schatz, _'treasure'. (That's so down-to-earth that even Germans use it...)



Maybe you remembered my this question in another forum to you?  My female Italian friend has ever used the term of "Schatzi" to her closest Italian male friend whom she always calls with "amore" (love). Then, the Italian man asked to her. "What is the meaning of Schatzi?"

"It's like 'tesoro' in Italian."

What is the meaning of "down-to-earth" in your context? It means so "simple, familiar, humble", or what? 

From Wikipedia resource you copied above, I want to confirm some things:
1. The term of "Fräulein" is totally removed from any German books and dictionaries in Germany?
2. Should I tell to any German teachers and learners in Indonesia to not teach about the term of "Fräulein" again? Also, to tell to any writers and publishers in Indonesia to edit all of terms of "Fräulein" in any publishing books and dictionaries?
3. So, if I meet a German, then say, "No. No. Don't call me Frau! Call me 'Fräulein'! Because as an Indonesian, I still can't receive that 100 %." Is it Ok?


----------



## ger4

Rani_Author said:


> 1. The term of "Fräulein" is totally removed from any German books and dictionaries in Germany?


_Fräulein_ is still listed in dictionaries and I think it will be listed for a long time to come. After all, it is still useful to know the word as it appears in older films, books etc..


Rani_Author said:


> 2. Should I tell to any German teachers and learners in Indonesia to not teach about the term of "Fräulein" again? Also, to tell to any writers and publishers in Indonesia to edit all of terms of "Fräulein" in any publishing books and dictionaries?


Perhaps it shouldn't be used if the story is supposed to be contemporary. If it is set in the 1950's or earlier, _Fräulein_ should be used, I think. As for the time period between 1960 and 1980, it is difficult because that was probably the era when these issues were hot topics, at least in Western Germany.  


Rani_Author said:


> 3. So, if I meet a German, then say, "No. No. Don't call me Frau! Call me 'Fräulein'! Because as an Indonesian, I still can't receive that 100 %." Is it Ok?


I don't know... We are just not used to this word anymore. I can't imagine ever addressing someone as a _Fräulein _but it's possible that other German speakers have a different view on that. There is a thread about _Fräulein_ on the German forum, mainly in English:
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/fräulein.651382/

By the way, this graph shows how the use of Fräulein has changed over the years:
https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=Fräulein&year_start=1800&year_end=2008&corpus=20&smoothing=3&share=&direct_url=t1;,Fräulein;,c0


----------



## Penyafort

Rani_Author said:


> So, do you have any idea, what is the equivalent of "caro/ cara" in Italian, "querido/ querida"--at least in Latin American Spanish, "cher/ chérie" in French, to the Catalan terms?



The exact cognate in Catalan of the Italian _caro/cara _and the French _cher/chère _is *car/cara*, but, as happens with Spanish _caro_, this meaning is regarded as literary and not used at all in everyday speech, in which the word is used only with the meaning of "expensive".

The equivalent in meaning is* estimat/estimada*, which means "loved, beloved". (In Catalan, _estimar _means "to love", not just "esteem, appreciate, estimate" as in French, Italian and Spanish) So _mio caro amico_ is *el meu estimat amic*. Catalan can also use the superlative form, so the equivalent of the Italian _carissimo/carissima _or the Spanish _queridísimo/queridísima _is *estimadíssim/estimadíssima*. But all this said, in my personal opinion, we do not use it in direct speech so much as the Italians use_ caro/cara_, preferring instead some of the terms Diamant already posted.



Rani_Author said:


> Indonesians don't mind about no such distinction is applied to men. Why? No fundamental changes for men in marital status. Not like women. Any women should be called with the husbands' names after marriages. Every one would know if any women have gotten married, while not the same with men. And the use of "Nyonya" as the translation of Signora/ Señora/ Senyora/ etc, to any unmarried women is really really a kind of insult.



Well, in Spain, women do not lose their birth surnames if they get married. But that is not the reason, because the term was used until some decades ago. The point is that the distinction was increasingly seen as sexist, and that is why it is avoided in many contexts, even if the people/institutions writing the letter are aware of the woman's civil status.


----------



## Nino83

Rani_Author said:


> Signore/ Signora/ Signorina is seldom used recently?


_Signorina_ is less used today, while _Signore/Signora_ (for both unmarried and murried) are the most common.  


Rani_Author said:


> My Italian female friend always call her male closest friend with "amore". Although, they don't love each other as a lover.


It is a little strange.  


Rani_Author said:


> Some Italian men also call me with "stella/ stellina mia", "mia stella del firmamento", and "dolce Rani". I guess, that "stella/ stellina mia" and "mia stella del firmamento" are used by male very close friends to female friends. They are in the same level with "tesoro". Right?


"Dolce" is ok. 
The other ones (stella/stellina mia) are more intimate. Without any context (and without knowing them) I'd say they are courting you.  


Rani_Author said:


> At least, maybe we could use the formal way. Maybe like "Signorina Rani"? Ahaha....


Too much formal for this forum!


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch:
- we don't use things like _honey_, etc., but we could use *schat *or *schatje* (treasure, little treasure) for partners
- in general we have *beste* (dear in English), as in a infirmal letter though it is being replaced by hello, Hi, etc.
- more affectionate is _*lieve*_ or superlative _*liefste*_ (which is like _dearest_ in English)
- older is _*dierbaar (duurbaar)*;_ if we still use it, it might be with a touch of irony

Interestingly both _dear/ cher/ duurbaar/ caro_ have this other meaning of 'expensive'. I often say it shows the link between money and love, but of course the main thing is that someone that one holds dear, is very valuable.


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch:
- *beste* (informal, non-affectionate) >>> now : hello, hi, hoi, ...
- *lieve, liefste* (affectionate, even very affectionate, like _dearest_)
- *dierbaar* (*duurbaar*) is seldom used, it is something like "valuable, worthy')
- *schat, schatje* (treasure, little treasure) is common as well

Funny how some of those words have two meanings: beloved and expensive (_caro, cher, duur, dear, teuer_ (German), ...). I Always say it shows the link between love and money, but of course it has to do with value, not with money as such. See a thread I started long ago.


----------



## Rani_Author

Penyafort said:


> In several European languages, the administrative use of equivalents such as _Senyoreta _in Catalan_, Señorita _in Spanish was criticized and has disappeared for the most part. I remember reading that the same happened to _Mademoiselle_in France a few years ago.





Holger2014 said:


> I don't know... We are just not used to this word anymore.





Nino83 said:


> _Signorina _is less used today, while _Signore/Signora_(for both unmarried and murried) are the most common.



If I don't interpretate wrongly, the meaning of those explanations are different. If I use "Signorina" to Italians, maybe it would sound so strange. And they would think that I'm just a foreigner who doesn't know Italian culture. If I use it to Catalans, Spaniards, Hispanics, or Frenchmen, they would be upset with me. Because, they mind it so much. While, if I use it to any Germans, maybe they would punish me. Not just the people, but also the government based on the law and regulation. 



Nino83 said:


> It is a little strange.



Carissimo Nino, dico di questa cosa nell'italiano, perchè non è cortese di dire. Quest'uomo che ho detto è un'omosessuale. Dice sempre che lui è un uomo, ma un'omosessuale. Non pensi che questa ragione quella che ha causato questa mia amica italiana lo chiama sempre con il "amore"?



Nino83 said:


> "Dolce" is ok.



Just for any men to women or could use for any genders? Because, except from men to any women, I've never heard the rest.



Nino83 said:


> The other ones (stella/stellina mia) are more intimate. I'd say they are courting you.



Penso di sì. 



Nino83 said:


> Too much formal for this forum!



I don't know why those terms should be created if they have almost never used. In the first year I learnt Italian and Spanish, all of Italians, Spaniards, and Hispanics rejected my respect calls, like Signore/ Señor and Signora/ Señora. Maybe just my Indonesian lecturer who got married with an Italian would punish any students didn't want to call her "Signora".

And because of that, basically, if I meet any foreigners in non-formal situations, I don't care anymore. I call them with "tu/ tú/ vos", etc. Even, when any Bangladeshis call me with "apni" (Lei) and any Indians call me with "Rani jii".

You know, if you call any mature Indonesians, although just in Facebook or in the forum like this forum, you should call them "Bapak" for any men or "Ibu" for any married women. If no, they would consider that you are not polite at all. The term "Nyonya" for any married women is formal indeed, but "Ibu", no. "Nona" could be used in any situations if you hesitate about the marital status of any women. The use of "Nona" to any female children or teenagers, it could mean compliments that their thoughts are so mature, compliments that they grow up well, even to their good appeareances and attitudes. "Mas" for any male young adult, "Mbak" for any married female young adult, and "Kakak" for any general gender young adult, "Adik" for any children, teenager, young adult, until old men/ women if they are too much younger than our ages.



ThomasK said:


> Funny how some of those words have two meanings: beloved and expensive (_caro, cher, duur, dear, teuer_ (German), ...). I Always say it shows the link between love and money, but of course it has to do with value, not with money as such. See a thread I started long ago.



This thread reminds me if there is a word in Indonesian: "berharga" (precious). It can be used to mention our close persons or simply to say about precious things. But, as an adjective, not a noun. Example: temanku yang berharga (my precious friend), gelangku yang berharga (my precious bracelet).

Thanks all.


----------



## ThomasK

You are quite right about that word, and "precious" catches the precise meaning indeed: valuable, not so much expensive, although that may be a consequence...


----------



## Nino83

Rani_Author said:


> "Signorina" to Italians, maybe it would sound so strange.


It sounds a bit outdated. It's something a 60 years old would say so if you don't want to seem more aged than you are, it is better not to use it. 


Rani_Author said:


> Carissimo Nino, dico di questa cosa nell'italiano, perchè non è cortese di dire.


Tranquilla, si può dire.
Sì, ora è più normale. "Amore" è molto usato tra due amiche. Se lui fosse etero, tutti penserebbero che non ci sia solo amicizia tra loro, ma qualcosa di più.


Rani_Author said:


> Just for any men to women





Rani_Author said:


> You know, if you call any mature Indonesians, although just in Facebook or in the forum like this forum, you should call them "Bapak" for any men or "Ibu" for any married women. If no, they would consider that you are not polite at all.


Yeah, maybe here too it's the same.
In this forum often we don't know how old is the other member and it is a custom to address somebody as tu. 
When I greet my neighbor (a mature unmarried woman) I say "buongiorno, signora".


----------



## Penyafort

Rani_Author said:


> If I use it to Catalans, Spaniards, Hispanics, or Frenchmen, they would be upset with me.



It depends on the person, but I doubt they'd feel upset, at least in direct speech. They'd just find it outdated, weird or funny, specially if you're a foreigner.

I only used _senyoreta _when I was five years old, to call my female teachers. We would shorten it to _senyo_. Little children these days call their teachers by their first names.

As for Spanish, last time I heard _señorita _was from a British guy trying to show that he knew a couple of words in the language. However, remember I'm talking about its usage in Spain. I'd say that the word is still quite used in the Spanish-speaking Americas.


----------



## ThomasK

Nino83 said:


> In Italian you can use also "gioia" (joy) instead of "tesoro". It is more used by engaged couples.


What precisely do you mean by engaged couples, Nino? Something like _fiancés_ ?


----------



## Nino83

ThomasK said:


> What precisely do you mean by engaged couples, Nino? Something like _fiancés_ ?


No, no. Any couple, boyfriends, girlfriends.


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

душо - soul (used to show romantic affection, mostly addressed to females; it can also be used sarcastically in the absence of romantic affection, in sentences such as "Honey, you're out of your depth", basically to indicate feigned patronization meant to irritate the targeted person
душичке - diminutive of the above (used to show general affection and care, used by older people to address young people, e.g. my aunt says this to me)
срце - heart (used by boys to address girls, and by girls to address both boys and girls - it indicates affection that isn't necessarily romantic, but it's still kind of strong, so it would be interpreted as sarcastic or as indicative of a romantic interest if used too carelessly)
срцка - diminutive of the above (used to tease someone in an affectionate way, again, among the young; however, when used as a normal noun rather than a term of address, it simply means "lovable person" and can be used to describe anyone, whereas the teasing component is lost)
сонце - sun (used by boys to address girls, and by girls to address both boys and girls; used to show affection and it's milder than the above, so it is pretty safe to use, provided that the ages are right)
пиле - chick (mostly used by older females to address grandchildren, nephews and nieces, but it is sometimes also addressed to girls by peers, boys and girls alike)
љубов моја - my love (dramatic, poetic - can be addressed to any gender at any age)

P.S. The age criteria I have mentioned can be violated and that wouldn't be a linguistic mistake - I was just describing the general tendencies as I have observed them in my community. Technically, all of these words could be used by persons of any age and gender to address other persons of any age and gender - it's just that some of those combinations would be uncommon to varying degrees, possibly with the result that a detection of sarcasm would be necessary.


----------



## DaylightDelight

In Japan, we don't use such endearments very much.
Between husband and wife, sometimes お前 /omae/ (from husband to wife) and あなた /anata/ (from wife to husband) are regarded as a form of endearment.  They both literally mean "you", but we don't usually use them to address just anybody, but very close ones only.
Other than that, calling a person by his/her first name is regarded as an expression of intimacy/closeness.
We sometimes use ハニー (transcription of English "honey") or ダーリン ("darling") jokingly, but that's not very common.


----------

